# Simple fence



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

I just finished a simple fence project. I built a sled for this project in order to cut the dadoes. It was a simple touch, but I think much nicer than just 2x4s nailed to the side of a post. Thanks go to member *shoot summ* for the suggestion to go with the simpler dadoes instead of my original thought of using mortise and tenon in this thread.


















The sled is just scrap 3/4 ply with some UHMW runners that drop into the miter slots on my table saw. I hogged these out 3/4" wide and 1 1/2" deep in a single pass. The saw didn't balk, but the wet PT wood clogged up the dust collection to the point that I had to jamb a coat hanger in there to bust it loose. The wet shavings were hitting me in the face while I was cutting, so I wore a mask.

















The rails went in really tight - like I actually had to plane them down a bit at the ends and hammer them in with a mallet. They'll shrink a lot though, so the tighter the better.










I'll have to wait until spring to stain it now. It will be done in Sikkens Pro-Luxe red mahogany. We may change the mulch to a dark brown or black as well.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great looking fence ideas and build. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

That's very cool! I've never seen or thought to do the rails like that. May steal that idea in the future.

I've done the mortise version you were contemplating, on the jobsite after the posts were in. Very time consuming to say the least.


----------

